# XT9 personal dictionary



## Automaton539 (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi, on my galaxy s2 I've been using the XT9 because it has a couple of features hthat help me type faster like auto inserting apothrophes and capitalising the I etc. But, it has a nasty habit of adding words to he dictionary of it's own accord. For example, if I type two words but hit a letter instead of the space bar the resulting non-word adds itself to the dictionary. How can I stop this? I've looked in the options and none if them actually seem to stop this from happening. Any ideas?


----------

